# How to apply NXT/#21



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

NXT has been around for a few years now whereas #21 is a fairly recent product. I first used NXT on my metallic blue clio cup and was amazed at the results especially compared side by side with #16 it was deeper, glossier, richer. I was immediatly a convert and bought 4 bottles lol!

I used it on my cup (garage queen) and had no problems with durability. I started to use it on my black corrola daily driver (30k miles a year) and I found myself reapplying it each week as durability was quite poor. For me that was the end of NXT and I went off in search of more durable products and tried the Klasse twins with great results and then afterwards a whole host of different sealants ending with Meguiars #21 :lol:

This I suppose could be called the pro version of NXT. The looks are very similer indeed (The older guys on here may disagree but may have forgotton how good NXT is - revisit required lol!) The way you apply it etc is very similer but in terms of durability #21 blows NXT away imo! Saying that if I had to detail a metalic blue tommorow I would be reaching for the NXT :lol:

Both are classed as synthetic polmer sealants and can be applied as a last stage product (LSP) or before a caranuba wax. However a caranuba wax is not needed but may improve looks. Both products have light cleaners in them but for best results A1 paint preparation is required.

*Preparation*

Wash/clay/polish(glaze)/#21 and then a wax is optional. NB sealanats should not be applied over glazes as they need a non oily surface to bond to, however the meguiars products work well together as a system so no problems here.

*Application*

By machine using a porter cable or meguiars cordless buffer and a soft finishing pad apply the NXT/#21 very thinly all over the car. Thin is the key here! Allow the product to dry/cure for at least 30 minutes if not an hour. Tip in colder weather this may take even longer. The thicker your layer the longer it takes as well. If the paint is warm from the sunshine the curing process will be dramatically reduced. Try removing it after 2 mins with a soft cloth. If it comes off easily its ready.

After the relevant period of time has elapsed try removing the product from a panel with a soft cloth. If it comes off easily it is fine to continue if it doesn't come off easily allow it to cure for a little longer.

By hand? Follow exactly the same instructions as above but using a hand applicater and remember - thin is the key you should barely be able to see the product and any that you remove is waste. A bottle of NXT should last you a year not 2 goes :lol:

*Layering*

Many people on this forum feel that NXT looks better after two coats. Two thin coats are recomemnded over 1 as you are more likly to get an even coat. For the best of both worlds apply the first layer by machine and the second by hand to reduce the cleaning effect the product has. For maximum durability try and keep the car dry for 24 hours after application as the selant still needs to fully cure or set. It may even look better after this period!

NXT on metallic blue (lefty car by machine right car by hand)










#21 on yellow










Two coats of NXT on black


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for that. I never let it cure i just put on and took striaght off


----------



## Erik Mejia (Jan 1, 2009)

NXT 2.0 and M21 2.0 are greatly improved over the previous versions, especially in the durability department.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thread from the dead


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Jeezo, thats a fair dig to find that


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am a fan of NXT & #21. They look absolutely awesome on my wife's Golf 
Pics from a time when the sun shone:


----------



## The Beast (Sep 16, 2009)

I also like the NXT 2.0, but I have to agree, durability is not it's strong side. I'm currently trying to finish the bottle that I have and try something else which is more durable.


----------

